# Xbox Modification



## MacroKaiju (Mar 22, 2007)

Namely in the area of running cooler. What can I do? It's been overheating and shutting down like crazy recently so I did what any dragon wth an hour or two to spare and a screwdriver would do; I too the bloody thing apart. I was expecting to see the cooling unit clogged with dust but there was hardly even a light dusting. Course I went out and bought the little add on fan when I bought the unit and till a while back it was workign fine, but now... well, I'm finding it hard to get through Delta Halo and 1000 year war without it shutting down on me. 

So what can I do? At teh moment I have it standing upright on three beer bottle tops with soe tape to get some more air moving but I'm not sure how well it'll work. What do you think, should I turn off the heater? (it's always on because I'm cold blooded)


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 23, 2007)

First off, are we talking about the BlackBox (original Xbox) or Xbox 360?

As long as the ambient temperature of the room isn't above 70 or *maybe* 80F, the heater shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Mar 23, 2007)

360, not sure what the room temp is, but to me it could be warmer *shivers*


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2007)

Which fan accessory did you get?

I've heard nothing good about the Pelican FanStand, and mixed reviews of the Nyko Intercooler (mainly that it works, but it draws too much power away from the 360 itself).

Personally, once I get a 360, I plan on seeing if I can pick up a Cooler King.  In addition to helping cool the system, it gives you more USB ports, and lets you use standard a/v cables instead of the proprietary 360 ones.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 25, 2007)

I modded my 360 with a custom case and Talismoon cooler from Llamma. I also re-applied more efficient thermal paste (Zalman) to the cores after cleaning them off with Arctic Cleaner.

Lowered my box's heat a bit. =)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 25, 2007)

This may sound crazy, but my roommate duct taped the power supply to a spot on the wall above the 360, and for some reason this helps keep the system cooler. I have no idea how or why, but it works.

Me, I'm gonna snag a 360 Elite. It's supposed to run cooler than the regular 360, according to the pre-release specs.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 25, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> This may sound crazy, but my roommate duct taped the power supply to a spot on the wall above the 360, and for some reason this helps keep the system cooler. I have no idea how or why, but it works.


It sounds crazy because it's not true. The power brick does not transfer heat into the system unit as it's an external block. The heat will not travel up the wire and cause the system to raise temperature by any sort of noticable degree what-so-ever. That's not to say the cable can't get hot, but it will not cause the system itself to overheat.

Maybe if it were sitting right next to it, but...

The important thing to remember is that modern electronics get hot. VERY hot. If yer 360 or brick are not in a ventilated place they can risk overheating. For the unit, that means a temporary red ring of death. For the block, that means power fluctuations which could cause crashes.

But raising the power brick won't affect the core temperature of the GPU/CPU inside the chassis. At all. In any way.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 25, 2007)

You're correct. I suppose my actual experiences cannot compare with your telepathic intrusion into my dorm room.

/sarcasm


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> You're correct. I suppose my actual experiences cannot compare with your telepathic intrusion into my dorm room.
> 
> /sarcasm


No disrespect meant. I thought you were stating your roommate claimed that.

But, it still stands: A power brick that's several feet away won't affect the 360 itself unless they're right next to each other. I've completely gutted my 360 and modified the cooling on all fronts.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 8, 2007)

what about putting it in a mini fridge? Ever hear of a kegerator? could call it a freeze-box 360
*hides*

But seriously this gets me thinking, how about a water cooling unit? If a nyko fan runs off the same power that's running the xbox can;t you wire a cooling pump instead of taht fan? But then again isn't the stock 360 fan netoriously underpowered?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 12, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> what about putting it in a mini fridge? Ever hear of a kegerator? could call it a freeze-box 360



NAWWWW! took my idea


----------

